# Latest spring haul



## Silvan (May 12, 2015)

Since I don't want to jinx it, I don't usually show my newly acquired plants.
But for those plants I would like to try and grow them in my living room under
LED and natural light (south-west window) and I would really appreciate any
tips from windowsill growers. Thanks in advance. 

Also, does anyone besides me has difficulties with plants that originates from
Hung Sheng ?







left tray are plants from In-Charm
From back to front :

-4255 Lebeau 'Hsiao' AM/AOS x James Bacon 'Pine Ridge #4' AM/AOS
-43154 Jerry Spence 'Mei-Chen' x PEOY 'I.C.'
-41334 God's Lady (leuco 'In-Charm' x Lady Isabel 'In-Charm)
-3913 In-Charm Lady '5B' x concolor 'In-Charm'
-2035 PEOY 'In-Charm' x vietnamense 'Huei'

tray on the right .From Hung Sheng
Back to front, left to right:

-4619 Saint Swithin x hangianum 'Hang-103'
-2620 topperi x hangianum
-1985 vietnamense 'Bear-3' x rothschildianum 'New Bear' SM/TPS
-4586 haynaldianum 'Bear' SM/TPS x hangianum 'Super Bear' SM/TPS
-6826 Lady Isabel 'Hung Sheng' SM/TPS x stonei
-5171 Yang-Ji Apple x hangianum 'Bear-148'
-3210 Albion x anitum

and the flask is from the orchidinn :

-OIP0078 Paph. Woluwense (niveum 'Full Moon' x roths 'X-Hot' SSM/JOGA

Voilà!
Any tips on growing them (especially the Woluwense) are welcome.


----------



## Justin (May 12, 2015)

no advice but i have to congratulate your choice on the Woluwense. that is going to be awesome. i am still tempted to order one and i am guessing they will be relatively quick to bloom for the type.


----------



## abax (May 12, 2015)

Very nice selection...all look healthy and a bit purple.;>)


----------



## Silvan (May 13, 2015)

Justin said:


> no advice but i have to congratulate your choice on the Woluwense. that is going to be awesome. i am still tempted to order one and i am guessing they will be relatively quick to bloom for the type.



I hesitated a lot before acquiring this flask. I have a more mature plant sulking badly in my basement and I never quite figure out what the problem was. But,
I think that this cross likes it very very warm year long. Also,
the thaianum x roths seemed very interesting. But I wanted to restrain myself
to only acquire one flask. Since I find the flower of the Woluwense different
from all the others and I find that sometimes, even if it takes more time and effort, growing from flask or a seedling, the plants seems to establish better under my conditions.



abax said:


> Very nice selection...all look healthy and a bit purple.;>)



Thanks. Yeah, there's a bit of UV light in this LED. It's suppose to help against 
fungis and bacterial rot. But I think that eventually I'll grow them under T5HO.


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2015)

Nice acquisitions, good luck.


----------



## orchideya (May 13, 2015)

Great haul! All plants look nice and healthy. Good luck with flask.


----------



## Bjorn (May 13, 2015)

OMG!!!
Black orchids!!!!:clap:
Looking good


----------



## Wendy (May 13, 2015)

Nice plants! I went from having that beautiful basement grow room to growing in our huge south facing window....if I can do it then anyone can do it. You'll be fine....looking forward to seeing photos. :clap:


----------



## Migrant13 (May 13, 2015)

Great line-up.


----------

